# What Should I expect when joining?



## TrishAnderson (30 Sep 2003)

Hi, I‘m a student in High School and want to join the military, i was wondering what to expect during recruiting and other processes. If anyone could tell me It would be apreciated 

Thanks
Trish


----------



## fusilier955 (30 Sep 2003)

well the process to apply to the CF is a bit long, but worth it.  first you have to fill out a bunch of paper work, so that they can gather some information about you.  then you have to do a medical, so that they can pick up on anything that would affect your performance in the CF.  They also do a Physical Fitness test, to see if you are able to do a little work, dont think though that it wont get harder then 20 push ups (and so forth) on basic, because it will.  Then you will do an aptitude test, that determines if you can become member of the CF, your status (officer or NCM), and also what trades you are open to apply too.  It is a test on your math, language, spatial skills, and patern recognition basically.  Then after submiting those to be processed, you do a lot of waiting.  Wait about 2 months then call up weekly to check the status, whether it has come back or not.  Finally when it has(and you are okayed), you get an interveiw, just brush up on current events and some military stuff to let them know that you want the job more than the average joe with just a passing interest.  Then they will tell you if it was okay, and if so it is sent off to determine your employment.  It takes within a window 8 months usually to get this far.  After that you go on basic, and past that it depends on what you picked to do.  I hope that helps.


----------



## fusilier955 (30 Sep 2003)

for the physical testing, i think females are required to do 9 push ups not 20.


----------



## 63 Delta (30 Sep 2003)

Question for anyone who can answer it. 

I‘ve been told that the PPCLI are short of 400 to 500 soldiers, and that if you apply for the infantry you have an excellent chance of getting in if you pass your application process. Is this true, and if i where to apply tommorow how long do you think it would take for me to go to Basic?

Thanks


----------



## TrishAnderson (1 Oct 2003)

Thanks so Much for the info. It is much appreciated.


----------



## fusilier955 (1 Oct 2003)

there are a few shortages in the CF actually.  if you want to check go to the CF website www.dnd.ca, there you will find after going in the army link, a link on the army site that shows immediate vacaincies if you are just interested in vacancies.  as for the PPCLI vacancies, i could not confirm about that.  but i can tell you that there are more than just a few places that are not hurting for people, but would like them.  such as infantry, they are usually always recruiting.  I hope that helps you, and if you have anymore questions ask away.


----------



## TrishAnderson (5 Oct 2003)

Wow, only 9 push Ups. Anyways. I am looking to join because after i get through university i want to work for the millitary as a chemical engineer. I don‘t know what i would be signing up to do at the moment. I also want to get into RMC down in Kingston but i don‘t know if my grades are good enough. They are high 70‘s quite possibly low 80‘s.


----------



## Padraig OCinnead (7 Oct 2003)

RMC is an academically challenging school. They prefer very bright applicants mid 80‘s and up. Could be you? However they are not they only way into the officer corps, this is something to check into at your next visit to the recruiting office. Some soldiers (with a minimum amount of years and rank) succesfully complete civilian university and receive their commision this way. Quite a few trades are critically short and are offering signing bonuses for potential recruits (up to 20 000 paid incrementally upon enrollement and at completion of contract, 3 yrs). Comms are one if you have any post secondary education within communication/electrical engineering or technical trades within the same field. The Pats/Royal/Van Doos would be very glad to have you as they are also short of their optimal manning lists.


----------



## Jarnhamar (7 Oct 2003)

Something else to think about. If going to RMC seems so great, how come theres always such a shortage of officers? It‘s not like we have too many NCMs ....


----------



## fusilier955 (7 Oct 2003)

im not going to knock RMC, but i personally think it is more trouble than it is worth.  sure you get your education paid for, but you could do university else where and do the ROTP.  if you want to do it, cool, but a lot of my older peers have gone, and i have heard not much that would be too positive about it.  if you want the experience, go for it.  however, cards are better if you try reserve as to reg force.  you get to test drive the armed forces for one, as to blindly joining and not liking it.  also, you could still get your education paid for, 50% by the army, the other you could take from your summer pay, potentialy, you could be debt free.  also you have a much better chance at being a recipient of this entry plan.  you can still be an officer with a unit if you want, or an NCM.  with your schooling it is less strict, if you change your mind on your major, or program, you have more freedom to do so, RMC you dont have that really, it is very structured.  also you dont have to give 5 full years if you dont want to, but it is frowned on if you are just joining for free meal, and you probably wont do well in the army if that is your sentiments.  just think to your self what you really want, the pros and cons.  just make sure your decision is informed, and know your options to increase likelyhood of sucess.  good luck!


----------



## girlfiredup (12 Oct 2003)

I thought Reg Force was a min committment of 3 years?


----------



## Korus (12 Oct 2003)

It‘s 3 years for NCMs, if you go in as an officer, it‘s 5 years.


----------



## leopard11 (12 Oct 2003)

> It takes within a window 8 months usually to get this far


Fusilier 955

the 8 months, is that for reg or reserve?  I dont want to have to wait 8 months before I actually get in once i start the application process.
Sgt, RCAC


----------



## Sundborg (12 Oct 2003)

> I‘ve been told that the PPCLI are short of 400 to 500 soldiers, and that if you apply for the infantry you have an excellent chance of getting in if you pass your application process.


Yes, I can confirm that.   I was talking to a Captain at the recruiting centre in Vancouver about a month ago.  He said that if I wanted to change my trade to Infantry, I could get in ASAP, due to the PPCLI being short about +- 400 troops.


----------



## mattoigta (13 Oct 2003)

its either 12 or 14 pushups for women, definitely not 9 though


----------



## girlfiredup (14 Oct 2003)

Minimum Performance Objectives

Test Item 

Push-ups     

Under 35 years of age
Men : 19
Women : 9 

35 and Older

Men 14
Women 7 

Sit-ups      

Under 35 years of age

Men: 19
Women: 15 

35 and Older

Men: 17
Women: 12 

Hand Grip (kilograms)       

Under 35 years of age
Men: 75
Women: 50 

35 and Older

Men: 73
Women: 48


----------



## mattoigta (14 Oct 2003)

ah.. you got me there


----------



## girlfiredup (14 Oct 2003)

For more information on the pre-enrollment fitness evaluation, visit :

 http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/1_3_1_5.asp#PrePhyEva


----------



## leopard11 (14 Oct 2003)

this may seem like a stupid question but illl ask it anyway..
What is this handgrip thing? do u simply have to grip something with the amount of weight specified or is it more of a bench press thing.
Thanks
Sgt, RCAC


----------



## fusilier955 (14 Oct 2003)

leopard11,
   to give you some answers the window of 8 months was for a reserve aplication.  as far as i know, both application processes take roughly the same amount of time.  right now if you are applying it may be a bit longer because they are doing RMC applications first because there is a due date for them.  so applications done now take the back burner.  so that window could extend, but dont quote me, im not a recruiter.  as for the grip test, yes it is just a little gizmo. you squeze on the handle, and it measures your hand strength.  you have to have a combined strength of something around 75 lbs i believe, i think a prior posting has the proper number in it.  well i hope that helps you.


----------



## TrishAnderson (16 Oct 2003)

I‘m a female, and i have really good upper body(for a female) i was just wondering how you would test your grip strength before going?


----------



## fusilier955 (16 Oct 2003)

all i can think of is try it on a bathroom scale, but i dont think it would work too well.  just keep on building up strength in your hands, you really shouldnt fail it, it is quite a low number.  so unless you have poor hand strength, i wouldnt be really worried.  all i can say is prep for the physical fitness test the best you can.  work on the proper push up form (check recruiter for information on how to do it), and also on running, those are the big things that get people.  and the other stuff train normally, unless you feel like you need to pay particular attention to a certain part of the testing.


----------



## Padraig OCinnead (16 Oct 2003)

I did (and still do) alot of practice for this but might not be allowed to discuss it on this site.


----------



## TrishAnderson (16 Oct 2003)

big forearms... you can always tell. *laughs*


----------

